# Jeep willys wagon



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

My new project is a willys Wagon the guy I got it from said its a 48 but it looks to be later then that I still need to get the vin and decode it.

It has a D44 rear(2 peice shafts) and a D27 front dana 18 transfer case and a T90 transmission It has has a ford 302 swapped in to it. The engine runs good and has good oil presser but I need to find a new transmission the input bearing on this one is shot and destroyed the 2 front gears. Or I may put a ford tranny and trans case in it if I can find on that will fit.

Other then that i just plan on a spring over and some 35 or 36's and some better axles as I can find them


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok I got a 84 Ford F250 frame and drive train from a buddy I am going to drop this body on....... It has a 460 4speed Dana 60 rear and dana 44 TTB







front.... eventually I will put a strait axle in it.


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok I finally got the Jeep body just sitting on the ford frame I was gong to set it on to see how much I needed to trim the frame to make the wheel base a little longer but not to far from the wheel wells. 

After setting it on the frame roughly where it would be I got to thinking I may just leave the frame long and put a little flat bed on the back so then I can take my wheeler, dirt bike or just have more room for supplies on the trail. What do you guys think


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

After pulling it out of the gaurage and getting a look at the whole thing in good light. I am going to shorten the frame even if I move the wheel wells and build a flat bed it will look goofy.


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok so I shortened the frame 30in today here are some pics. Nothing much will get done for the next few weeks as I will be out of town.

O and a note on welding plug your welder into the wall if possible. I had mine on an extension cord and could not figure out why my welds were not as good as they should be. When I got the frame moved closer to the garage I plugged the welder in to the wall and with out changing any settings it was laying down the great beads I knew it could.


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Now that I have the new body sitting level on the frame the grill is a bit higher then I expected.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like a fun project!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool project!!! can't wait to see the finished product! keep us updated! I'd like to restore an old Full Size Jeep truck one day... they are nice...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Cool project!!! can't wait to see the finished product! keep us updated! I'd like to restore an old Full Size Jeep truck one day... they are nice...



I have plans to put one of them on a dodge cummins frame as my tow rig one of these days I have a cab and front clip but I need another cab so I can make it a 4 door so there is room for the whole family.

Its going to be a month or so till it gets more work done it is to cold out side to do wiring. Soon as the boat get out of the gaurage the jeeps goin in.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice work! You gonna do the rust repair or is it just gonna be your mud toy?


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Nice work! You gonna do the rust repair or is it just gonna be your mud toy?


Im only going to fix the rust in the rear floor and the passenger step other than that im not worried about it cause for the most part its going to be a trail rig.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Jumper,
That's sweet. I'm jealous!! Started reading and said no don't do that it's goofy lookin. Then moved on and you beat me to it. LOL. Lookin good. If you are near Richmond, Va I know where there is a 4 door in a field you may be able to get. It's missing the passenger side front door though. From what I can see everything else is there and straight. I also have seen one sitting in a body shop back lot for a while too.Looks like an abandoned project. Iv'e toyed with the idea of building one myself, just to many other projects.
Jim


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

I appreciate the tip on the 4 door( I did not know they made one would be great for my tow rig build) but unfortunately I am in Alaska


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

this thing is going to be sweet for sure!


----------



## stump jumper (Oct 9, 2010)

Not much to show but progress is being made have the steering all hooked up and mounted along with the clutch gas and brake moved the gas filler on the body to the other side to match the ford tank did an EGR delete and mounted the carb. Now im going to start wireing get it running then I will have to figure out the cooling system one I get the main things squared away I will start on rust repair in the door jam and rear of the cab and the windows.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good! cant wait to see a finished product!


----------



## lowcountrytj (Apr 10, 2011)

Great rig for beating trails...I love old Jeeps,actually any Jeeps,lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

nice project looks great so far


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

Man that looks fantastic so far! Good Work!


----------

